# Top 100 in 3x3x3 BLD are now sub-2 minutes (Congratulations, Chuck and Iril!)



## blah (Feb 2, 2010)

With the addition of Chuck and Iril to the official sub-2 club, the WCA database now has 101 cubers who are officially sub-2 at 3x3x3 BLD.

Congratulations to Chuck and Iril for being the 100th/101st sub-2 BLD cuber.

Hong Zhang nearly made it...  What's really amusing is, Hong Zhang had his 2:01.00 solve this very same weekend


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 2, 2010)

It'll be a while before there are 100 sub 1's


----------



## Anthony (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm pretty satisfied with my official 2x2 and 3x3 PBs so I think I might start practicing BLD more. I want to join the official sub 1:30 club! There are currently 48 cubers who have sub 1:30 BLD solves in competition and I think that number will be 65+ by the end of the year. 

On a side note.. Where did this Iril guy come from? Indonesians are getting too good at BLD!


----------



## Anthony (Feb 2, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty satisfied with my official 2x2 and 3x3 PBs so I think I might start practicing BLD more.
> ...


Race to sub official sub 1:30?


----------



## Chuck (Feb 2, 2010)

blah said:


> Congratulations to Chuck and Iril for being the 100th/101st sub-2 BLD cuber.



Thank you, Chester! 



Anthony said:


> On a side note.. Where did this Iril guy come from? Indonesians are getting too good at BLD!



Iril is progressing so fast. On Indonesian Open 2009, he was the Multi BLD runner up & the 3x3x3 BLD 2nd runner up. But now he is far beyond me. I'm proud of him!



Anthony said:


> I'm pretty satisfied with my official 2x2 and 3x3 PBs so I think I might start practicing BLD more.



Yes, you should. Now I'm above you at 3x3x3 BLD by 1 second


----------



## Chuck (Feb 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



Ugh... that'll be hard for me since our next competition is still next 6 months.  Good luck for you, Anthony!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, I remember trying to be the third. But then Mátyás got it.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 2, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck said:
> ...



Don't worry, you'll be sub 1 by then. 
I compete on Saturday.. Hmm.. Should I practice BLD all week?


----------



## Chuck (Feb 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Don't worry, you'll be sub 1 by then.
> I compete on Saturday.. Hmm.. Should I practice BLD all week?



I recommend to practice until Thursday, and then rest your head off. It helps to fresh your memory on Saturday


----------



## Anthony (Feb 2, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, you'll be sub 1 by then.
> ...



You got it, boss. I'll try to find time to practice. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh man. My bld ranking still blows. Should Dene practise? I don't think so.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 2, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck said:
> ...



How about whoever is faster after Chuck's next competition is the winner?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 2, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> How about whoever is faster after Chuck's next competition is the winner?


Alright, I've already lost.


----------



## blah (Feb 2, 2010)

Random statistic: Of the top 100, 40 are from Asia, 34 are from Europe, 25 are from North America, and Pedro's the man.


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 2, 2010)

That's awesome. The level of BLD has increased so much recently. Tyson was the first with 1:58. I was the 6th sub-2 cuber btw (excl. matyi). I'm proud of beeing one of the first 10 =).


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Feb 3, 2010)

yeah congrats to new sub-2's and 5x5 blders
i witness ouyang's success in 5x5bld
i used to think i would be top100 in 3x3bld after the competition.
but i was wrong...
anyway it's a good result of me.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 3, 2010)

Give it another five years and there'll be a hundred sub-1ers.


----------



## blah (Feb 4, 2010)

But I don't think we need five years for a hundred sub-1 times, just look at how epic this list is: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333bf&show=100%2BResults&single=Single


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2010)

blah said:


> But I don't think we need five years for a hundred sub-1 times, just look at how epic this list is: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333bf&show=100%2BResults&single=Single



Yeah, it's just a matter of getting Haiyan to do another 100 solves or so, and he'll have 50 more times sub-1 all by himself.  (The others will all be DNF.)


----------



## VirKill (Feb 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> On a side note.. Where did this Iril guy come from? Indonesians are getting too good at BLD!



I hope there will be more to come


----------



## Anthony (Feb 4, 2010)

VirKill said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > On a side note.. Where did this Iril guy come from? Indonesians are getting too good at BLD!
> ...



I have no doubt there will.


----------



## Zava (Feb 4, 2010)

gogogo Anthony, remember the corners I taught you  
can I join the sub 1:30 race? I'm having an unoff. competition this weekend, so that doesn't count, otherwise 2 competitions in april


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 4, 2010)

blah said:


> But I don't think we need five years for a hundred sub-1 times, just look at how epic this list is: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333bf&show=100%2BResults&single=Single



HaiYan Zhuang also got a 34.90 in the normal 3x3x3 speed event. I think he does it blindfolded (memos, closes his eyes), so he even did sub-BLD-WR times, which don't count.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > But I don't think we need five years for a hundred sub-1 times, just look at how epic this list is: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333bf&show=100%2BResults&single=Single
> ...



Wait, doesn't he have 15 seconds inspection? He could memo it in that time. Anyway, Iril had like a 1:01, and a few others are close. And lots of people we don't know about, in that http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333bf&show=100+Results&single=Single
that will be all sub one this year, and the other list that only counts each person once, will probably be 3 years max, and more likely 1 and a half.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 4, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Yes, you are right. My mistake. But still sub-1.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



Yes, and I may be wrong about the inspection. Maybe he doesn't use inspection, and judging by his time, it's actually less likely he does use inspection. Otherwise he'd have sub 30'd by now.


----------



## Zava (Feb 4, 2010)

if you're practising for bld, why would you use the inspection time?


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe Haiyan doesn't use the inspection time during his 3x3 rounds


----------



## joey (Feb 4, 2010)

He'd OBVIOUSLY get way better times if he did use inspection.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 7, 2010)

I just got pushed off the list, today.


----------

